# Blue Card



## Yggdrasil

Hallo Leute!

I've made an extensive search across the forum and there are many replies yet I'm not sure if they're outdated already so apologies in advance if I missed a post which had the info we're looking. 

Thanks in advance for any info/help/guidance provided, we appreciate it a lot. I've just received a job offer from a German company. I've seen and read information at Anabin/ZAB and local embassy (Chile). This is our situation: 

- Job offer that fulfills blue card visa criteria.
- Profession not regulated.
- My wife/stepdaughter is at another country thanks to her work and lately to the covid19 crisis they'll have to remain there (both hold dual citizenship, so they're not obliged to a resident visa where they're now)
- I'm an Electrical Engineer which degree/university appears at Anabin/ZAB with H+ both recognised, university and obtained degree.
- Haven't validated my job offer yet with ZAB but will do.

Our questions:

- In our application they'll appear as my familiar group/dependants (wife and stepdaughter). Must they enter Deutschland with me? or do they have a period of time on which they'll have to do it? (embassy told me we can apply for a reunification visa but they don't need to provide language proof for example, reunification form doesn't state in any section husband/wife is under blue card) 

- Since they're in a different country than where I'll apply as of now. Do they need to submit their passports or anything else in my application? As it's not stated/clear in the form I've filled. We can submit our apostilled marriage certificate and respective custody. 

- For our health insurance, I understand as they'll be my dependants no extra charge is required for them. Is is correct? or my wife and step daughter need to pay something for this? (we're keeping an eye on Stifung Warentest/Federate State we will live in, any recommendations about this?)

Vielen dank fur ihre hilfen! 

Mit freundlichen grüßen,
Yggdrasil Family 


-


----------



## Yggdrasil

Anyone? many thanks for any info!

Best regards,
Yggdrasil


----------



## ALKB

Yggdrasil said:


> Our questions:
> 
> - In our application they'll appear as my familiar group/dependants (wife and stepdaughter). Must they enter Deutschland with me? or do they have a period of time on which they'll have to do it? (embassy told me we can apply for a reunification visa but they don't need to provide language proof for example, reunification form doesn't state in any section husband/wife is under blue card)
> 
> - Since they're in a different country than where I'll apply as of now. Do they need to submit their passports or anything else in my application? As it's not stated/clear in the form I've filled. We can submit our apostilled marriage certificate and respective custody.
> 
> - For our health insurance, I understand as they'll be my dependants no extra charge is required for them. Is is correct? or my wife and step daughter need to pay something for this? (we're keeping an eye on Stifung Warentest/Federate State we will live in, any recommendations about this?)
> 
> Vielen dank fur ihre hilfen!
> 
> Mit freundlichen grüßen,
> Yggdrasil Family
> 
> 
> -


They do not need to enter Germany with you.

They have to submit their passport in order to apply for a visa. 

They cannot apply for a visa in a country they are not legally resident in.

I am guessing, that they would at the very least need to wait until you have submitted your application and you got some sort of reference number, so that they can link their applications with yours. My gut feeling is, that they may have to wait until your visa is issued before they can apply from a third country.

Really, these are questions for the German Embassy, as outsiders have no idea what can and cannot be done internally.

As long as your wife and stepdaughter do not have their own source of income, you can add them to your German statutory health insurance at no extra cost. If you opt for private insurance, that's a different matter.


----------



## Yggdrasil

Many thanks for the info! we appreciate it 



ALKB said:


> They do not need to enter Germany with you.
> 
> They have to submit their passport in order to apply for a visa.
> 
> They cannot apply for a visa in a country they are not legally resident in.
> 
> I am guessing, that they would at the very least need to wait until you have submitted your application and you got some sort of reference number, so that they can link their applications with yours. My gut feeling is, that they may have to wait until your visa is issued before they can apply from a third country.
> 
> Really, these are questions for the German Embassy, as outsiders have no idea what can and cannot be done internally.
> 
> As long as your wife and stepdaughter do not have their own source of income, you can add them to your German statutory health insurance at no extra cost. If you opt for private insurance, that's a different matter.


----------

